# Got Myself Nikon Dx00..... ;)



## Stuge (Dec 27, 2011)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6577165805_ce5ac18e69_z.jpg


Somehow manage to get one  and lovin it .Its out of stock (nikon india is expecting  new stock in march now ].I know D800 is round the corner ,but due to rise in value of dollar against rupee/yen.I'm quite sure D800 will cost a bomb .


Damages :1.1dash dash  
with bill and 2 years nikon warranty .


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats mate, nice purchase 

Now show your photography skill as well, post some brilliant snaps


----------



## Stuge (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks man 
Flickr: Abhinav Singhai's Photostream

picturesin the above link are taken with D90 and D40 .

I'm yet to post pictures taken with D700.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2011)

wow u moved to full frame D700...great 

Congrats


----------



## jagg89 (Dec 27, 2011)

WoOW! Congrats man!! This is just fantastic for the photography you do.. i saw a guy yesterday on flickr having canon 5D MK II n still craving for D700 just coz of it's low light capability  You're lucky! now show it's awesomeness with your great skills!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2011)

congrats mate...


----------



## noob (Dec 27, 2011)

wow..gr8...congr8ts mate


----------



## Stuge (Dec 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> wow u moved to full frame D700...great
> 
> Congrats



yes ,now I will have both dx and fx i.e D90 + D700 

thanks guys


----------



## toofan (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats Man.


----------

